# Grouse galore



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

Went out yesturday to try the new to me mossberg 152 I just bought. I did well as me and my hunting partner bagged our daily limit of five birds each and saw a total of 23. Mostly ruffies but a few spruce mixed in. The leaves are still on the trees and we haven't had alot of frost to knock down the ferns so you have to shoot quick. A great day in the bush of northern ontario. :beer:


----------

